# Dezemberausgabe vom Magazin ist online und keiner merkt es :)



## hornhechteutin (4. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin ,
hatte Thomas Ankündigungen vom den Magazin Berichten vermißt und einfach selber mal nachgeschaut und was mußte ich feststellen |supergri , ist schon online #6 . Thomas Du wirst alt   Leute es lohnt sich wieder da nachzulesen was los war im *Boardiland * |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------

